#ubuntu-cy 2014-09-10
<theo-andreou> test
<theo-andreou> anyone here?
<theo-andreou> test
<Prometheas> theo-andreou: 
#ubuntu-cy 2014-09-11
<theo-andreou> Test
#ubuntu-cy 2014-09-12
<theo-andreou> test
